# Driver Dies in Fiery Wrong-Way Truck Crash Caught on Video



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FNC

*A Canadian truck driver drove into oncoming traffic for 20 minutes at high speeds before dying in a crash when the truck went over an abutment, as seen on eyewitness video obtained by FOX News.*
The truck driver had a medical condition that may have contributed to the incident, United Press International reported.
In the dramatic video footage of the incident, the truck hits a concrete guard rail on an exit ramp near Edmonton, Alberta, becoming airborne and falling onto railroad tracks, before exploding.
The truck clipped several cars and numerous others were forced into a ditch along the highway, but no one other than the truck's driver was hurt, according to the UPI report.
The driver, 25-year-old Mark Santos, was an insulin-dependent diabetic, his brother Jordan Santos told the UPI.
A witness of Monday's afternoon crash described the driver to reporters as looking "mad," "angry" and "zoned out."
"He was basically slumped down, head down, bobbing around, arms hanging down at his side," Dave Hybeck told FOX News.
The driver's brother said he's been around his brother when he's gone into hypoglycemia and Santos would be confused and sleepy.
You don't know what was going on inside of the cab of that vehicle; you don't know what that person was thinking, so all of those pieces are what our officers need to bring this to a conclusion," Edmonton Police spokesperson Karen Carlson told FOX News.
Autopsy results were expected later in the week.

Click here to read more on this story from UPI.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,345428,00.html


----------



## 14298a (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, I guess it could have been worse, he could have been hit by a train after it exploded on the rail road tracks


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

thats a bad day

barney fife...nice.....annndddyyy

how about the incredible mr. lippet?

or ralph furley


----------

